# 2017 Blazer Bay 2420 GTS



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW!!
2017 Blazer Bay 2420 GTS powered by a 300hp Evinrude G2. Options include a Simrad Go9 GPS, Hydraulic steering, custom bucket seats, ultimate console w/ gauges, glove box, Infinity Stereo w/ 8" speakers, rear AFT seat w/ backrest, tilt wheel, black powder coated aluminum, Lenco trim tabs, dual 8ft Power Poles, Boarding ladder, deck courtesy lighting, rod holders, rear live wells, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, 4 blade stainless steel prop, aluminum trailer w/ aluminum wheels and spare tire. 178hrs $69,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call and ask for




























EDDIE 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

